# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Programming / VBA / Macros >  >  Project is Unviewable

## fergusor

Hi Guys,

I've been given an excel app to look at but I'm unable to see the code in the VBA editor... it comes up with the message 'Project is unviewable'.

Also Protect workbook and Protect Worksheet are greyed out and I can't unprotect it.

I copied the file from a network and it's a shared workbook... does this make a difference?  I obviously don't want it shared but if I turn it off will it affect the original on the network drive?

Can someone help me with this and turn it off?  I've not seen this error before.

Many thanks,
Richard.

----------


## Robin Hammond

I haven't researched this, but from experience, if it was saved with
protection, or with a digital signature from XP (and maybe 2000) and you try
and open the project in 97, you will get that message.

So, what version of XL are you trying to open the project in?

Robin Hammond
www.enhanceddatasystems.com

"fergusor" <fergusor.1t71nf_1123082141.9056@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote in
message news:fergusor.1t71nf_1123082141.9056@excelforum-nospam.com...
>
> Hi Guys,
>
> I've been given an excel app to look at but I'm unable to see the code
> in the VBA editor... it comes up with the message 'Project is
> unviewable'.
>
> Also Protect workbook and Protect Worksheet are greyed out and I can't
> unprotect it.
>
> I copied the file from a network and it's a shared workbook... does
> this make a difference?  I obviously don't want it shared but if I turn
> it off will it affect the original on the network drive?
>
> Can someone help me with this and turn it off?  I've not seen this
> error before.
>
> Many thanks,
> Richard.
>
>
> --
> fergusor
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> fergusor's Profile:
> http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...fo&userid=6201
> View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=392497
>

----------


## Jim Rech

>>I copied the file from a network and it's a shared workbook...

That's key.  You're going to have to unshare it to open the VB project.  You
can always share it again if you want to.

The original workbook on the network will be unchanged until and if you copy
your local version over it.

--
Jim
"fergusor" <fergusor.1t71nf_1123082141.9056@excelforum-nospam.com> wrote in
message news:fergusor.1t71nf_1123082141.9056@excelforum-nospam.com...
|
| Hi Guys,
|
| I've been given an excel app to look at but I'm unable to see the code
| in the VBA editor... it comes up with the message 'Project is
| unviewable'.
|
| Also Protect workbook and Protect Worksheet are greyed out and I can't
| unprotect it.
|
| I copied the file from a network and it's a shared workbook... does
| this make a difference?  I obviously don't want it shared but if I turn
| it off will it affect the original on the network drive?
|
| Can someone help me with this and turn it off?  I've not seen this
| error before.
|
| Many thanks,
| Richard.
|
|
| --
| fergusor
| ------------------------------------------------------------------------
| fergusor's Profile:
http://www.excelforum.com/member.php...fo&userid=6201
| View this thread: http://www.excelforum.com/showthread...hreadid=392497
|

----------


## fergusor

Thanks Jim, that's fixed problem.

Cheers.

----------

